# Sf bay are fun ride.................



## island schwinn (Sep 26, 2010)

trying to get some old bike folks together to ride around in alameda on oct.9th.would like to show the car show sponsors that there alot of vintage bike fans as well car fans.will meet at town centre mall near petco and ride up a few blocks to the car show.should be fun!plan on about 11:00 meet up time.if you want to come later,just ride over and look for old bikes.hope to see you there,thanks.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this!

Come on out all you Bay Area Bike Nuts!  This should be a great chance to meet other locals in the vintage bicycle hobby.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 27, 2010)

i know there's more than a couple bike nuts out here.if we can show up in any numbers,i'm going to try and get one of the business's to provide an area for just bikes next year.see you there.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 30, 2010)

hi, what's the exit off 880 coming from milpitas? thanks.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Oct 1, 2010)

Take the 29th Ave exit toward Fruitvale Ave/Patten University.


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 1, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 1, 2010)

hey guys.it would probably be better to take the high st exit on that day.exit high st,turn left onto high and follow continuously over the steel bridge and continue to otis dr.,turn right on otis and follow to second light and turn left at park st.petco is on the right.just park near park st side of lot.i really hope more people will show.i spoke to a local bike shop the other day and they want to see how it goes before any discussion.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2010)

bump it up again.i want to make this a regular thing and everybodies help is appreciated.if we can get a good turnout,i'm planning on having a swap meet locally with other people involved.nor cal doesn't have much going as far as gatherings and events for bicycle collectors.hope you can make it.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2010)

come on out!!!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2010)

after the show,we can ride over to the beach and watch the blue angels do their thing.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks evryone!!had a good turnout.beautiful bikes,great folks,great weather.couldn't ask for more!!!sorry,but my camera died right before we got started,but i managed to get the local shop to commit a space for the show next year.cool hobby made better by the people involved.can't wait for next year.


----------

